# Restoration of wooden planes



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

My father in law I won four planes of wood, are
were built in the early 1920's. I would like to restore them but my skills are few, the first thing I have to treat the wood with a product antitarlo.Vorrei have a few tips:
-what product should I use to cover the holes of the worms,
-the type of finish
-and other advice to complete the job.
Thanks to those who will give me some help.
Post some pictures.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

You could cause a stir by posting these the forum "Handplanes of your dreams". it is a very active forum dedicated to hand planes and the restoration thereof. You would be the hit of the week i think!
DanK

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023#reply-559045


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

first off, try a soak in Boiled LInseed Oil aka BLO. It should fill all the cracks, and any wormy holes. Next, I would start to look for soome irons for them. Ebay does have a few, now and then. Measure how wide an iron each takes, and keep an eye peeled for that size. meantime, try making a few wedges for the ones that need them.

Finish? Some people Shellac them, others a mix of BLO & wax. I just used three coats on a big jointer awhile back..









Seemed to do alright…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

mariva57, dove in Italia?


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

paratrooper34,my house is about 100 km from Venice


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool…ho habite a Vicenza per cinque e mezzo anni.

Awesome planes, would be nice to see them freshened up and back to work.

Buona Fortuna!


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

paratrooper34,I've worked in Vicenza site pluto Longare.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mariva, I will try to answer your questions for you:

-what product should I use to cover the holes of the worms?

I would not try to cover them, for me, they give character to the planes. If you must, you could use some dust from beech wood mixed with glue to make a paste and then push it into the holes.

-the type of finish?

Old planes were mostly finished with boiled linseed oil. If you used that, you would be good.

-and other advice to complete the job.

The only things I would do to these: wipe them down with mineral spirits to clean off any grease or oil. Make sure the soles (bottoms) are flat. Clean the irons (blades) to remove the rust and sharpen them.

I like old planes and I like them to look old. Yours look really cool and I would keep them looking old and make them work like new. I wish you luck, they will be nice whichever way you choose to go.

Dispiace, mi Italiano no buone, scrito in inglese.


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just finished the restoration of the planes by hand. I closed the holes with beech sawdust and glue as a finish
I used boiled linseed oil and a coat of wax.
Post some pictures.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I missed this before. Nice job on the restore. They are unique planes.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bravo! Bellisimo!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

well done!


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, during the process I found that I could not fill the small holes of woodworm, because I too coarse sawdust. So I decided to use a tea strainer to get a sawdust
finer. (see photo)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, 57, this is some amazing restore work you've done. Very, very nice save, congratuations!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Great job on the restoration of these planes. You have made them beautiful once again.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like the tea strainer idea. I'm going to keep that in my back pocket.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

WOW! What more can I add, but just… *WOW!*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Beautiful planes and what a wonderful restore you have made.
Do you know the story behind them?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello mafe, the history of hand planes is quickly told,
were built by the father of my father in law over the years
1920. The irons are of the period. The father's father in law was not a professional carpenter but one
he liked to get things on their own. I do not know tell you more.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you.
That is a wonderful story of the planes.
I think they are inspired by Roman design, like the original old roman planes, looking at the handles.
Look here: http://lumberjocks.com/YorkshireStewart/blog/4878
Would like to try a shape like that one day.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jakopo (Jan 13, 2013)

nice work seem new


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

amazing restore


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

yer - that tea strainer tip is inspired!


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for compliments, I'm flattered.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice restoration, I like the tea strainer idea for sifting out the fine dust. Thanks for sharing.


----------

